# trouble posting on tackleunderground?/ And the new Plano 2-3601 Utility Box



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Plano has a new tackle box that is perfect for flatsided bass cranks. Its the Plano StowAway Prolatch 2-3601 Utility Box. The thing I like about it is its thickness - ITS THIN!!!!! 1.13" thick. Overall dimensions are 11"X7.25"X1.13".

It also will hold a Bagley Orginal Balsa B #1. But just barely.

Maybe its not a new model, but it is the first time I have seen it.


----------

